# Slide Out Beds? Ok Or Cold In The Winter



## Dave and Chere (Jul 2, 2012)

I have owned a TT for the last 3 years and looking to upgrade. Can't decide between a model where the bed does not move and one that the bed slides out. Someone at one time told me that the models where the bed slides out can be affected by the cold in winter.

Any thoughts?

Dave


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Dave and Chere said:


> I have owned a TT for the last 3 years and looking to upgrade. Can't decide between a model where the bed does not move and one that the bed slides out. Someone at one time told me that the models where the bed slides out can be affected by the cold in winter.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Dave


We had a 23RS and the temp swings in both directions...cold in the winter and can get hot in the summer. A memory foam topper can help allot in the winter (or a nice warm body)







. Keep the AC running and the curtains open in the summer and you will be OK. I don't think the rear slide should be a deal breaker. They keep the TT shorter when towing and add lots of sleeping area.


----------



## Dave and Chere (Jul 2, 2012)

Paul said:


> I have owned a TT for the last 3 years and looking to upgrade. Can't decide between a model where the bed does not move and one that the bed slides out. Someone at one time told me that the models where the bed slides out can be affected by the cold in winter.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Dave


We had a 23RS and the temp swings in both directions...cold in the winter and can get hot in the summer. A memory foam topper can help allot in the winter (or a nice warm body)







. Keep the AC running and the curtains open in the summer and you will be OK. I don't think the rear slide should be a deal breaker. They keep the TT shorter when towing and add lots of sleeping area.
[/quote]

Paul - Thanks for the info. We are looking at the 326RL which has a side bed slide up front because it is a king bed and more windows than the 316RL which we thought would be the one we wanted with a fixed bed.

Dave


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

I find the rear slide to be colder because the air is circulating around. You are essentially sleeping in an uninsulated box that is surrounded by cold air. But the reduced towing length is a worthwhile offset for most of the year.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

We have had a 21 RLS for the past 5 years, the bed is colder but we bought a heated mattress pad with dual controls and that fixed the problem. We almost always have full hookups or at least power and I turn the heated pad on after supper, by bedtime it is toasty warm. No more cold bed. We love it. A heated blanket would work too but that goes on top and it is usually the mattress that is cold.


----------



## Dave and Chere (Jul 2, 2012)

muddy tires said:


> I find the rear slide to be colder because the air is circulating around. You are essentially sleeping in an uninsulated box that is surrounded by cold air. But the reduced towing length is a worthwhile offset for most of the year.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Dave and Chere (Jul 2, 2012)

sonomaguy said:


> We have had a 21 RLS for the past 5 years, the bed is colder but we bought a heated mattress pad with dual controls and that fixed the problem. We almost always have full hookups or at least power and I turn the heated pad on after supper, by bedtime it is toasty warm. No more cold bed. We love it. A heated blanket would work too but that goes on top and it is usually the mattress that is cold.


I like the idea of the heated pad. Thanks!


----------



## ArmyVet (Jul 12, 2015)

muddy tires said:


> I find the rear slide to be colder because the air is circulating around. You are essentially sleeping in an uninsulated box that is surrounded by cold air. But the reduced towing length is a worthwhile offset for most of the year.


I could not agree more!


----------

